# Predator Medicine



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Is your scope off to the side? This picture looks like the front sight is in the scope's field of view.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good looking rig, that should knock em down!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

220swift said:


> Is your scope off to the side? This picture looks like the front sight is in the scope's field of view.


You can have a magnified scope directly behind the fixed front sight post and not see it. Something to so with magnification. The first Army DMR/SPR M16s were done this way before things like the Mk12 came out.

Sweet new gun Short, thought you were done with ARs...AND predator hunting... 

You gonna use this when we go for rattlers next week?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Indiana Jones said:


> thought you were done with ARs...AND predator hunting... :wink:


LMAO..... Sorry Short but that's funny.....I must say you are a tenatious cuss though.

Liking the rifle too. I have the same sight with a scope and yo can only see the front sight if you pull back a few feet from the scope.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking setup, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Short said:


> Nope...my scope is straight down the middle. And the scope looks right over the front sight. I can't see it in my field of view. I will eventually change out the front sight for a flip up sight on a gas block. But for now...it works.





Indiana Jones said:


> You can have a magnified scope directly behind the fixed front sight post and not see it. Something to so with magnification. The first Army DMR/SPR M16s were done this way before things like the Mk12 came out.
> 
> Sweet new gun Short, thought you were done with ARs...AND predator hunting... :wink:
> 
> You gonna use this when we go for rattlers next week?


Thanks guys, I've only had bolt guns all my life and was just curious about the setup. Answered my questions. Maybe someday I'll git me one of the thar quick shootin crittirs.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet looking setup and the price was great also.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> It's all good. Yeah..so evidently predator hunting is more addictive than drugs...and I had an AR..that I did really well with before. And since I get special pricing from work....the AR only cost me $380. So I guess...why not? Figured it would serve me well.


Im glad you got an AR. Now we can call ourselves "operators" and hunt coyotes in tactical vests and shemags while listening to the Magpul DVD soundtrack.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice rifle Short.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Sharp set up


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Cool til you sell it in 6 hours


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice rifle

i like the updated version

something about an evil black rifle that just gets my juices flowing


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Short said:


> Here is an updated pic. Added a keymod rail and ruger flip up buis's. Runnin' a ten round mag for dog hunting because 30 rounds just adds more weight than is necessary. Possibly going to add a front grip, bipod / sling attachment point onto the rail.


You're gonna need a cup holder too !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and a place for the iPhone..................


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

220swift said:


> and a place for the iPhone..................


He's got the phone next to his obama challenge coin and his hillary clinton flavored vapor cigarette.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok boys, on the count of 3 - fight nice,..........1...............2.......................


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> What fun is it fighting nice. And like Indy said, we bicker like this on here, and while out hunting. It's a complicated relationship.


Usually solved by an incredibly offensive ethnic or feminist joke at others expense. It's SOP.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Cerakote. I want to try it on my 1911 because the bluing is wearing from belt and holster so I thought that may slow it. I would make it one of a kind but that's me.


----------



## rugerman308 (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice gun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

